# Stabilitrack warning and check engine light repeated problem



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Hopefully Chevy Customer Service with chime in and help you with this. I wonder if this has anything to do with a dirty Wheel Speed Sensor?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

You would think the dealer would catch it if it was as simple as a wheel speed sensor though.. what kind of codes were you getting with the lights, do you know?


----------



## artyang (Jul 2, 2012)

It's been the same code every time P0806


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

artyang,

I'm sorry to hear that you are having this ongoing issue with the traction control light coming on. Hopefully this is something the dealership can repair quickly for you. Please keep me updated on your next visit to the dealership. 

Thanks!
Ashley (assisting Stacy) Chevy Customer Service


----------



## artyang (Jul 2, 2012)

Well hopefully the 5th times a charm. They have quickly "repaired" it 4 times, starting to wonder if it will ever actually be repaired. Sure hope we can get this figured out before I have to start teaching again as the school year will be very aggravating if this continues since I will not have extra time to be running back and forth to the dealership.


----------



## onthegoyo (Apr 28, 2012)

I had the same thing happen to me while backing out of the driveway. Although when it happened to me, I just drove away and it hasn't happened since. I think it had something to do with taking the car out of reverse while still going backwards and then applying the brakes rapidly. Hope you can get this issue fixed. When it happened to you did you drive a couple miles and the lights go away?


----------



## artyang (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah each time I have driven it for a while after the light comes on and it doesn't go away. And it was just the first time it came on when reversing the other times I was just driving normally.


----------



## onthegoyo (Apr 28, 2012)

Sounds like you certainly have a problem with your car, and that isn't just resetting itself after a few miles, are the indications coming up while in gear or while your coasting or out of gear? while braking? Can you notice a difference in the brakes when the lights are lit up?


----------



## artyang (Jul 2, 2012)

Everything seems to be working normally when the check engine light and traction control message comes on. I do believe it comes on when I am in gear, it tends to happen shortly after I turn the car on and start driving like in 1st and 2nd gear.


----------



## artyang (Jul 2, 2012)

Took my car in to the dealer today and the service manager told me he has no idea how long it will take this time, as he seems stumped as to what the problem is. Going to the post office as we speak to send off my registered letter of defect notification.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

artyang said:


> Took my car in to the dealer today and the service manager told me he has no idea how long it will take this time, as he seems stumped as to what the problem is. Going to the post office as we speak to send off my registered letter of defect notification.




artyang,
I understand your concern as well as frustration with this issue. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your full name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you with this issue. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

If the service manager has no idea to this problem then the service techs are also lost with it. They should have been on top of this problem already. It is getting harder to find great Service Dealers out there anymore.


----------



## artyang (Jul 2, 2012)

Bohdan said:


> If the service manager has no idea to this problem then the service techs are also lost with it. They should have been on top of this problem already. It is getting harder to find great Service Dealers out there anymore.


The service manager has been actually very helpful to me, they have already replaced everything in the car that should be the major components to the problem. They have called GM tech assistance the last 3 times and are doing exactly what GM is telling them to do. They called me yesterday and said they are calling an engineer out or something like that, have to wait until monday to hear if they figure anything out.


----------



## artyang (Jul 2, 2012)

I got my car back today and they put a data recorder in it now. So hopefully I can get some answers soon. Has anyone else had issues like this? I'm very apprehensive that I"m going to continue to have this problem.


----------



## yosmitesam (Dec 9, 2012)

I have a 2011 automatic and this happened to me this am.
The stabilitrac warning is gone, now Im left with the CEL???
What can I do?
My car has 85000kms.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

yosmitesam said:


> I have a 2011 automatic and this happened to me this am.
> The stabilitrac warning is gone, now Im left with the CEL???
> What can I do?
> My car has 85000kms.


If it were mine, I'd hook up my scanner and see what was stored. Lacking a scanner, I'd head to my independent mechanic to see what he says.


----------



## babyfish64 (Jan 5, 2014)

I am having the same issue with my 2012 Chevy Cruze. In addition to that my radio intermittently goes on and off. Has this happened to anyone? I have an appointment with the dealership on Wednesday because they don't have an appointment until then.


----------



## Steven (Jan 2, 2014)

I also have had this problem after multiple time of going to the dealership, I was getting the same stumped faces you were. they did replace my battery because it had a leak that fixed it for a while then it popped back on again. Mine goes away after a day or so. I gave up on the dealer when the warranty went out because it seemed they did the same thing to me.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Steven said:


> I also have had this problem after multiple time of going to the dealership, I was getting the same stumped faces you were. they did replace my battery because it had a leak that fixed it for a while then it popped back on again. Mine goes away after a day or so. I gave up on the dealer when the warranty went out because it seemed they did the same thing to me.


Have your battery cables been replaced?


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

the issue is a bad ground, get the dealer to replace the battery cables.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Steven,

Are you still having this concern with your vehicle? I understand that you have taken your vehicle to the dealership in the past and your concern was not fully resolved. I cannot guarantee anything, but I will be glad to look further into this concern for you. Please feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and involved dealership name if we can be of any assistance. Thank you.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Cleck (Dec 5, 2011)

Dragonsys said:


> the issue is a bad ground, get the dealer to replace the battery cables.


I just got this code myself, the P0806 and the dealer said the sensor is bad. Just funny that it happened the same day that I got the ABS, Stabilitrack, and steering lights on the dash. Are you certain it is related to the negative battery cable recall? Dealer told me that the sensor is not covered under my factory warranty. I'd be interested to see if these two are related. 

Thanks, and sorry for bumping, but figured that it was better than a new thread


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Almost every CEL throws the Stabilitrak and Traction Control warnings up. I haven't seen the ABS come up as well unless there is a problem with the ABS system, which would throw up the Stabilitrak and Traction Control also.


----------



## Cleck (Dec 5, 2011)

Gotcha, thanks for the heads up. Looked it up, and the part should take me 5 minutes to change it, if the ground cable is not the issue. Dealer wants $230 to change it, so I'll definitely be doing that myself. Not sure why it's not covered, but whatever. Maybe I'll make it into a diy tutorial for the folks here.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The ground cable is http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html and is a free repair for all 2011-2015 (and possibly 2016 Limited) Cruze. Your dealer should charge GM for this repair and it's a quick, easy, and necessary first step in any electrical gremlin chasing.


----------



## Cleck (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh yeah, we're on the same page there, I looked that up yesterday and mentioned it when I took it in. They're doing that for free, but I'm saying they want to charge $230 to change an $8 part that takes 5 minutes. Unless there's a relearn procedure for the clutch pedal position switch, then something doesn't seem right.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Have them do the battery cable first and then see if the problem is still there. Personally I don't see how the clutch pedal position switch would impact the stabilitrac. Is that what the code is pointing to?


----------



## Cleck (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I'm going to do, maybe the ground is the issue, but we'll see. The code is for the Sensor Range Performance, so I doubt it is related to those other lights, but you never know. The next day, all the lights were gone and they didn't come on during my drive to the dealer, so maybe a coincidence.


----------



## 888 (Jan 14, 2014)

On my 14 LT 6MT, I had the CEL and Stabilitrak message along with the traction control warning light. The TC and Stabilitrak lights went off when I turned the car off but the CEL stayed on. They were initially stumped but eventually said that they replaced the heated O2 sensor and it hasn't come back since. 

This all started after I took the car in for coolant loss (the first time) and they determined the water pump needed to be replaced, never had a problem in the previous 20k miles since I bought it new. I told the service manager I would guess that someone got into the wiring and damaged something but an 02 sensor is what they said they replaced and the problem has not come back.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

888 said:


> On my 14 LT 6MT, I had the CEL and Stabilitrak message along with the traction control warning light. The TC and Stabilitrak lights went off when I turned the car off but the CEL stayed on. They were initially stumped but eventually said that they replaced the heated O2 sensor and it hasn't come back since.
> 
> This all started after I took the car in for coolant loss (the first time) and they determined the water pump needed to be replaced, never had a problem in the previous 20k miles since I bought it new. I told the service manager I would guess that someone got into the wiring and damaged something but an 02 sensor is what they said they replaced and the problem has not come back.


We've had a lot of water pumps fail and only a few O2 sensors go out so this is probably just a coincidence. It's good that your service techs found the problem though.


----------



## 888 (Jan 14, 2014)

It's back in again for coolant loss, this is the third time in maybe a month so they aren't finding and fixing everything. 

My wife started driving the Cruze a few months after we bought it since she has a short commute and I go 70 miles a day, plus the poor response with the AC on drove me crazy and didn't bother her. 

We need a bigger car (I have a Subaru Forester) so we are thinking about getting her something else. Question is whether we unload the Cruze when we get the bigger car or I take it back as a daily. We own it outright and it's under warranty so those are considerations. 

I really like the car (except for the AC lag) but the electrical problems and coolant loss at 20k miles has me concerned about how many times it's going to be in the shop, warranty or not. 

Plus, I think it has a bit of a cold start knock but I'm not sure what it sounded like new. However, it hasn't used a drop of oil between changes and until recently, no coolant. I guess the outcome of this trip to the dealer may sway me one way or another. 

We've had a new Malibu as a loaner and that car looks wonderful compared to the 2011 we bought new but the 1.5T won't get out of it's own way and the stop/start feature drives me nuts. I'd have to disable that somehow.


----------



## brink022 (Jul 1, 2020)

Has anyone figured this out? I have a similar problem. I have 70k on my 2017 Cruze. The stabilitrack light comes on, and the engine light flashes and then stays steady. The whole car shakes ESPECIALLY when it's trying to shift out of first. It seems at higher speeds it rides much smoother. I changed the spark plugs & switched the coils, but according to my scanner.. the first cylinder is missing. I am so confused and stressed out. If anyone has answers, could you please share? Thank you so much.


----------



## 00xlr (Jul 13, 2020)

I had the same issue today but after pulling over and turning the car off then back on and everything was normal. Hope this isnt a sign of things to come. 2015 1.4 eco 1LT 130k


----------



## brink022 (Jul 1, 2020)

I took it in and it's a busted piston


----------

